

Ask HN: Resources for acquiring customers? - vital101

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for good resources (books, links, services, advice, etc) on acquiring customers.  We all know that even with an exceptional product and a market that wants it, sometimes its hard to get people&#x2F;companies to fork over cash.<p>Lists of services you use to manage customer acquisition would be great, as well as anything you&#x27;ve found that works particularly great (Adsense -vs- Facebook ads, etc).<p>Thanks!
======
ASquare
Book: Check out the just-released Traction Book by Justin Mares & Gabriel
Weinberg

Link: [http://www.coelevate.com/essays/5-steps-to-choose-your-
custo...](http://www.coelevate.com/essays/5-steps-to-choose-your-customer-
acquisition-channel)

